# G3 1860 Aluminum center console debate



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Just wanting to clear up a debate between 3 of us concerning a pending purchase of an 18ft aluminum center console. A buddy is planning on buying a G3 1860 for fishing the bay. Mostly East Galveston and Trinity Bays. The first debate is over the issue of his choice of aluminum over fiberglass and the size of engine. He is set on an aluminum boat, and he thinks that he "has" to go with "at least" a 70hp since the boat is 18ft.

What do you all think? Aluminum or fiberglass? Motor size for an 18ft aluminum boat?

My POV was either hull; with each having their pros/cons. I believe a 50 or 60hp is enough, but 70 better.

Other buddy says, "fiberglass only", and if an aluminum boat is purchased, a 70hp minimum, 90hp better. Now we have our buddy confused-LOL!!!

What do you guys think?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

If I was buying a 1860 I would put a 90 on it. I have a 16' flat bottom that had a 70 on it when I bought it but soon had to replace. Put a 55 on it and that was a waste of money. I now have a 90 on it and love it. I know 90 sounds way to high for a 16' aluminum but this boat is very wide and the 90 is great. I like aluminum boats bc I fish lakes a lot and always hitting stumps. Put the max hp that the boat is rated for. Just my .02


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Happiest choice is to put whatever the hull is rated for. Period. The larger motor will deliver when you need it most, and *can* use less fuel. If the 70 tops out at say 35 mph, 90 tops out at 40, if you run the 90 at 35 it will use less than the 70 maxed out.

I've never had anyone complain after I talked them into putting the rated motor on, only the one's that complained I didn't convince them hard enough to do it.

I don't ever want another fiberglass hull...grind enough oyster shells, get yourself in enough tight spots and it's pretty easy to understand.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

18ft any type of hull at least 90hp if rated for it (yamaha 90).If your going to be crossing the bay go with a fiberglass v hull.....shoreline and marsh fishing, a aluminum boat (semi-v) will be fine.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a G3 1760 Outfitter deep V with a 70 Yamaha 2 cycle. I feel it is adequate for the boat but I would definetely go with at least the 90 on the 1860, hands down.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

The max HP on that boat is 90. Get the 90 and don't look back.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

90hp no question about it. A 50hp on an 1860 is what I call the 'boat show special'. Those used to be common at boat shows featuring a low price (because of the small motor) to lure in buyers. A 70 hp would be better, but a 90 is perfect. I had a 90hp on an 1860 Weldcraft. Topped out at 36 mph. I now have a 2072 with a 115 Etec. Perfect size motor for my hull.

As far as aluminum vs. fiberglass. Depends on the type of fishing. I fish alot around Bastrop/Christmas where there's lots of oysters. Going with aluminum for me was the way to go, and I don't regret it.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a 17' aluminum with a 50hp 2 stroke merc thats rated for 75hp, I wish I had a 75hp motor.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

How far do you plan to run in your boat makes a difference too. I can run to the N. jetty boat cut in mine but it takes almost an hour from my house.


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a 1860CC with a 75hp 4stroke there has only been 1 time that I wished for more power, but the boat was at max weight capacity. The fuel economy is unreal compared to my old 2stroke. Top speed is 37 mph


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

If you compare the 75 and 90 hp etec and Tohatsu 2-stroke outboards, the weight is exactly the same. Since there is no difference in weight, and the boat is rated for a 90, I'd recommend the 90.

For a 20 foot boat for the shallow bays, I think aluminum is a good choice. I have an aluminum boat and it does most of what I want it to do. There is a trade-off for any boat.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

Aluminum vs. 'glass: All else being equal, fiberglass rides nicer and looks better when taken care of. Noise from wave slap is also less, as is noise transmitted through the boat hull. OTOH, aluminum is generally ligher, faster and more efficient for the same HP engine. And you don't have to worry so much if you run aground or across an oyster reef.

I've run 34-35mph GPS in an 1860 (and a 1960) with a Bigfoot 60hp.

More HP is nice and a nice safety feature, but a lower HP motor isn't the end of the world. The smaller motors generally get better MPG depending on what you are doing. The biggest problem I have with big motors, other than expense, is running them at high RPM to keep them happy (talking four-strokes here...). For example, Merc's recent 115hp four-stroke is pretty famous for needing to run high rpms, otherwise it has a tendency to make oil if run at lower rpms too much. Those motors need to be run hard, especially during break-in, otherwise you get problems down the road. Running them hard will get you to your fishing spot faster, but also is a lot more expensive with the price of fuel these days.

If I were buying on the high end of the power range, I'd consider two-strokes, or maybe twin small motors.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My 18' CC Express has a 90 Yamaha 4 stroke. I love it. I can't believe how little gas it uses. But like waterwolf says: alum vs glass depends on what you're using it for. If Trinity and East bays, and you are launching on the east side, the alum flat bottom will work. If you are launching Sylvan or the dike, I would go v hull glass.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

have an 1860 alweld v 


90 hp is perfect , no smaller


----------



## Capt Dong (May 11, 2011)

I had an 1860 with a 60 and wished I had more. It was decent with one person with totally calm conditions.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

longboat said:


> Aluminum vs. 'glass: All else being equal, fiberglass rides nicer and looks better when taken care of. Noise from wave slap is also less, as is noise transmitted through the boat hull. OTOH, aluminum is generally ligher, faster and more efficient for the same HP engine. And you don't have to worry so much if you run aground or across an oyster reef.
> 
> I've run 34-35mph GPS in an 1860 (and a 1960) with a Bigfoot 60hp.
> 
> ...


Pretty good summary. One thing often overlooked is the fact that an aluminum boat is hot during the summer. I've burned my butt on my boat (typical green paint). But I like the fact I don't need to worry about every scratch or something dropped in the boat. I think this boat will last forever. I hear people talking about aluminum fatigue, but don't personally know anybody that experienced this problem.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I also had a G3 1860 CC. It had a 1996 50HP Evinrude. It was enough horsepower for me. A 70HP would have been better but not necessary at all. The boat was fine for fishing the bays but it could be a little rough riding when the wind got over 15. A fiberglass boat would ride much better in a chop. If your friend is getting a good buy on the boat, he shouldn't let the fact that it's a 50HP stop him.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

My brother has the G3 1860 DLX SC. I wasn't sure what motor he had on his. Talked to him on Sunday and he told me that he has the 60hp Yammi. Says it will push the 18ft 32-33 mph. Says it is plenty motor for him. He fishes the South San Jac.

I believe that my buddy is leaning towards the G3 1860 CC with either the 70 or 90 hp. Thanks for all of your thoughts.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Max it out. In the 10 years that we've been an Alumacraft dealer, we have never had a customer come back and say they wished that they'd bought a smaller motor, but we have had them come back and wish that they'd bought a bigger motor.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got a 17' Alweld w/ a Johnson 50 ... I want to find me a 70. 

But when I think that, I tell myself I should just get a 18' with a 90. hahaha.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Fishdaze said:


> The max HP on that boat is 90. Get the 90 and don't look back.


X2


----------



## BadCo (May 16, 2011)

1860CC Lowe Roughneck 90hp, Dont go any less...................ever on any boat. Always run the max horsepower. Go big or go home.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Dang,
All of this advice is making me wish I was the one buying the boat!!!
I'd bump up to the 20' G3 if I were buying an aluminum for the bay. Maybe I can talk him into it.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Look at Express boats my father in law bought one in Feb. it is a 1860 with a 90 2stroke Yam. Express has a package on that boat for around $15k-$16k with riptide trolling motor live well and fishfinder with a al. trailer.


----------

